# Pequena nevada do dia 11 de Janeiro - Serra da Nogueira



## Dan (11 Jan 2008 às 18:35)

Alguma neve esta tarde na serra da Nogueira. A acumulação começava aos 1000 metros, mas não nevou muito. 




Era essencialmente graupel.




Muito pouca neve.








Nevoeiro e um valor de temperatura inferior a zero. Deve formar-se bastante sincelo durante a noite.


----------



## Mago (11 Jan 2008 às 18:49)

Dan sempre em cima do acontecimento....


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 19:09)

Boas fotos...

Tem tudo um aspecto tão seco  2006 em termos de percepitação devia ir para anos raros muito raros rarissimos acontece um vez em cada 1 milhao de anos em Portugal.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 22:51)

Grande Dan, só tú para nós mostrares sempre como ficam as nossas serras


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 01:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Boas fotos...
> 
> Tem tudo um aspecto tão seco  2006 em termos de percepitação devia ir para anos raros muito raros rarissimos acontece um vez em cada 1 milhao de anos em Portugal.



Por acaso tem um contraste de gigantes a paisagem do nosso pequeno país.
Aqui na grande Lisboa está tudo tão verde e florido...
E as nossas serras do Norte e Centro estão tão negras... E nem percebo bem se é da seca, ou do frio.. Se calhar é uma mistura dos dois factores...


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2008 às 11:29)

AnDré disse:


> Por acaso tem um contraste de gigantes a paisagem do nosso pequeno país.
> Aqui na grande Lisboa está tudo tão verde e florido...
> E as nossas serras do Norte e Centro estão tão negras... E nem percebo bem se é da seca, ou do frio.. Se calhar é uma mistura dos dois factores...



Pelo que tenho reparado, nalgumas áreas que até têm bastante água, mas são sujeitas a muita geada, a vegetação rasteira parece mais seca que noutros locais onde as geadas são menos frequentes. Nas áreas de maior altitude, toda a paisagem tem um aspecto mais “amarelado” e isso deve estar relacionado com baixos valores de temperatura.













Os tons mais avermelhados são das folhas dos carvalhos.


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2008 às 14:31)

Boas fotos Dan, de facto há muita pouca neve, espero que hoje a serra se componha um pouco mais!

A paisagem está tão amarela também por causa do outono, que foi muito seco e com geadas bastante fortes.


----------

